# chilango (gentilicio, México D.F.)



## gian_eagle

Esto viene de otro thread



> Originalmente publicado por *gian_eagle*_Por cierto... según lo que dice Papalote, tengo entendido que hay dos grupos sociales en México y uno que es de menor nivel social o económico y usa un lenguaje más "popular e informal"... y otro que es de mayor educación que creo que es lo que dice Papalote. No se cómo les llaman los mexicanos a estos dos grupos, que sé que son del D.F. me parece (y sin ánimos de generar controversia) quería saber cómo se llaman a esto dos grupos. Gracias._


 


			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Nunca había sabido de lo de "hola cuate"
> Respecto a los grupos sociales hay muchos, clase baja, media y alta. Pero no sé que tengan un nombre como grupo... es probable que sea así, pero no lo sé. Lo único que conozco para la gente que somos del DF es "chilango" pero creo que tiene que ver con la zona y no con el nivel económico-cultural.


 
Para esto, encontré la siguiente explicación en wikipedia http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chilango

"Chilango es un gentilicio coloquial que se utiliza en México para describir a la persona que habita en la capital del país, es decir, la Ciudad de México (término jurídicamente equivalente al de "Distrito Federal" según la Constitución mexicana) y sus areas aledañas." 

también dice que puede tener connotación despectiva si se usara en provincia. pero tengo entendido que aparte de *chilango* hay otro término que usan para la gente del D.F.


----------



## gian_eagle

Hay una canción de Café Tacuba llamada "Chilanga Banda" que justamente hace referencia a los chilangos, si no mal recuerdo.


----------



## typistemilio

Soy chilango, y vivo en la provincia de la República mexicana. No me gusta que me digan chilango por aquí, porque siempre que empiezan a llamarme así, invariablemente empiezan una serie de preguntas irritantes, del tipo:

 - ¿Es cierto que ustedes los chilangos no se bañan diario? 

Así que simplemente les digo que soy defeño.

*defeño**, ña**.*
 (Del deletreo de la sigla _D. F._, Distrito Federal).
* 1.* adj. Natural de la ciudad de México o del Distrito Federal. U. t. c. s.
¡Saludillos!


----------



## gian_eagle

Según he encontrado sobre "defeño":

Dos términos menos utilizados (a comparación de chilango) para designar a un residente de la Ciudad de México son "defeño" y "capitalino", los cuales pueden ser utilizados tanto en sentido positivo como negativo.

*Pregunta: ¿Este thread está bien en la sección "solo en español" o creen que debería pasar a "cultural discussions"??*


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

typistemilio said:
			
		

> Soy chilango, y vivo en la provincia de la República mexicana. No me gusta que me digan chilango por aquí, porque siempre que empiezan a llamarme así, invariablemente empiezan una serie de preguntas irritantes, del tipo:
> - ¿Es cierto que ustedes los chilangos no se bañan diario?
> Así que simplemente les digo que soy defeño.


 
A mi no me molesta, me da risa que se use ese término... pero en otros Estados de la República si es una ofensa grave, hay Estados donde encontrarás el siguiente lema:
"has patria y mata a un chilango"
Creo que es porque la gente de la ciudad es más caótica, vive de prisa y con el estrés siempre, por eso en los Estados no nos quieren mucho...
Pero aquí en la ciudad no importa, tenemos una revista que se llama así y también un restaurante. Se plasma el estilo de vida "chilango" (¿..?) en ellos, osea que somos consumistas y glotones ja ja ja.


----------



## gian_eagle

ustedes usan la palabra parrandero o juerguero??? significa que gusta de las fiestas y de tomar chela/cerveza.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Sí, aunque es más común "parranda"


----------



## Gremli Skremli

He escuchado "defequeño".


----------



## Monnik

Defequeño....     Eso sí se oye espantoso, y nunca lo había escuchado.    Lo de chilango, como bien dice mi vecino tigger (xxxx) aquí lo tomamos muy a la ligera... Como muchos otros términos, mucho depende de la intención del que lo usa para definir si es ofensivo o no.

Saludos

Una chilanga más

*Nota de la moderadora: 1. Tanto sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben expresarse únicamente en español.*


----------



## gian_eagle

Por todo lo ya dicho, creo que es mejor tener cuidado de a quién decir Chilango.

¡Gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Amig@s...
Resulta que he estado investigando un poco y me dijeron por qué es ofensivo...
Dicen que en el puerto de Veracruz (Mex) durante la pesca, hay peces que se "cuelan" entre los que sirven para comer. Éstos no son usados y los regresan al mar, pero como están muertos se quedan en la playa y huelen muuuuuuuy mal, a esos pescados les dicen "chilangos"
Ahora creo que tiene sentido lo que decían que le preguntaban:
¿Es verdad que los chilangos no se bañan diario?
Jajajaja, aún así, no me importa jajaja


----------



## Monnik

Tan apestosos somos, vecino? Yo creo que no...     Por qué entonces relacionarnos con los pobres colados?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Monnik said:
			
		

> Tan apestosos somos, vecino? Yo creo que no...  Por qué entonces relacionarnos con los pobres colados?


 
Creo que no... ya lo he verificado bien esta mañana


----------



## Edwin

Otra teoría del origen:



> CHILANGO
> 
> Con este adjetivo se refieren los mexicanos de provincia a los mexicanos que hoy habitan el Valle de México. De historia oscura, este vocablo se deriva de Ixachilan, del náhuatl inmensidad (Carmen Nieva López), antiguo nombre de este continente. El gentilicio original es Ixachilanca (que es de Ixachilan) y perdió el IX original por el uso común.  Fuente


----------



## perrodelmal

Teoría alternativa: del origen de la palabra no tengo ni idea, pero recuerdo muy bien una vez que leí que originalmente los *chilangos* no era los nacidos en la Ciudad de México (DF), sino los que habiendo nacido fuera de ella (provincia)se fueron a vivir al DF, es decir, que chilango no es el que nace ahi sino el que migra de otras partes hacia el DF.

 Para mí tiene lógica pues chilango es un término despectivo que terminó siendo aceptado por los defeños y que ahora incluso es motivo de orgullo, ej: "soy chilango, ¿y qué?"...

 Bajo esta misma lógica, los chilangos (los de provincia que viven en el DF) no son muy queridos en provincia por su actitud.

 ¿Cuál es la actitud del chilango? existen muchos ejemplos de comentarios que no soportan en provincia:

 "Ahora que Guadalajara/Monterrey ya está creciendo..."

 "¿Aquí no hay McDonald's?"

 "Es que allá en la ciudad..." (como si fuera la única)

 "¿Y esto es a lo que ustedes llaman tráfico?"

 "¿Media hora se les hace mucho? Yo en el DF hago 2 horas a mi casa"

 Por eso en Provincia encuentran los famosos letreros de "Haz patria, mata un chilango" aunque para ser justos, es la misma actitud que uno puede observar en los de Monterrey para con los de Torreón o Saltillo, o en los de Guadalajara para con los de Tepic o León.


----------



## gian_eagle

por cierto, Chilango sigue siendo una palabra controversial o no?


----------



## Metztli

Yo soy Chilanga y nunca me ha molestado que me digan así. De hecho no conozco a ningun Chilango que le moleste. Bueno, ahora ya sé que a typistemilio le molesta, pero supongo que es por la carga peyorativa que usan cuando le dicen asi. (no les hagas caso, typist)

Es cierto que hay una revista que se llama "Chilango" porque, independientemente del origen, hoy por hoy se nos llama así a todos los del D.F. (Ciudad de México, la capital, etc.) nacidos o no... ya es parejo.

También nos dicen defeños y capitalinos... pero para mí la mas padre es Chilango.

Claro que muchos nos odian, pero es porque hay chilangos verdaderamente odiosos, como en todo... también hay adorables y otros intrascendentes. Habrá unos que no se bañen, supongo... entre tantos millones de habitantes hay de todo.

*Y la nueva frase es "Haz patria, ama a un chilango".*


----------



## belén

Metztli said:
			
		

> Yo soy Chilanga y nunca me ha molestado que me digan así. De hecho no conozco a ningun Chilango que le moleste. Bueno, ahora ya sé que a typistemilio le molesta, pero supongo que es por la carga peyorativa que usan cuando le dicen asi. (no les hagas caso, typist)
> 
> Es cierto que hay una revista que se llama "Chilango" porque, independientemente del origen, hoy por hoy se nos llama así a todos los del D.F. (Ciudad de México, la capital, etc.) nacidos o no... ya es parejo.
> 
> También nos dicen defeños y capitalinos... pero para mí la mas padre es Chilango.
> 
> Claro que muchos nos odian, pero es porque hay chilangos verdaderamente odiosos, como en todo... también hay adorables y otros intrascendentes. Habrá unos que no se bañen, supongo... entre tantos millones de habitantes hay de todo.
> 
> *Y la nueva frase es "Haz patria, ama a un chilango".*



Yo tengo una camiseta que pone "Amor chilango", me la compré en una de mis visitas a mi adorada ciudad. Mi amigo me contó que fue una campaña que salío para reconfirmar la "chilanguez" y rebatir el "mata a un chilango". Había un montón de productos de la misma línea, tazas, delantales, etc...


----------



## gisele73

Monnik said:
			
		

> Defequeño....     Eso sí se oye espantoso, y nunca lo había escuchado.    Lo de chilango, como bien dice mi vecino tigger (xxxx) aquí lo tomamos muy a la ligera... Como muchos otros términos, mucho depende de la intención del que lo usa para definir si es ofensivo o no.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Una chilanga más
> 
> *Nota de la moderadora: 1. Tanto sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben expresarse únicamente en español.*



¿Y de dónde salió esa palabra *"defequeño"*???...de verdad que suena horrible, como dices..suena a defecar..jejeje


----------



## Metztli

belen said:
			
		

> Yo tengo una camiseta que pone "Amor chilango", me la compré en una de mis visitas a mi adorada ciudad. Mi amigo me contó que fue una campaña que salío para reconfirmar la "chilanguez" y rebatir el "mata a un chilango". Había un montón de productos de la misma línea, tazas, delantales, etc...


 
Yo nunca las he visto! crees q' las vendan por internet?

Se podría decir entonces, que Belén es Chilanga de corazón?


----------



## typistemilio

Metztli said:
			
		

> Se podría decir entonces, que Belén es Chilanga de corazón?



¡Totalmente de acuerdo! 

Bueno, dejemos a un lado el lado peyorativo, de cualquier forma ya casi nadie me dice chilango aquí en Yucatán. En vez de eso, ahora soy simplemente "wach"... Otra bella curiosidad del lenguaje, solo que esta bella palabra proviene del maya, su significado básico sería prácticamente cualquier clase de persona que provenga de otro estado de la república mexicana, o bien algún militar o marino.


En fin, creo que es una característica humana buscar siempre una forma de diferenciarnos de gentes de otras tierras... ¡Viva la diversidad!

¡Saludos chilangos!


----------



## gian_eagle

que pena, pero hay palabras que son peyorativas o a veces son buenas decirlas a veces no... creo que siempre hay q tener cuidado de a quien decirle chilango.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Yo creo que lo que debemos cuidar no es a quién le decimos sino cómo le decimos, es como todo... ¿tengo o no tengo razón?


----------



## gian_eagle

es como todo... porque una cosa es una cosa y otra cosa es otra cosa 

el tono, en eso te doy la razon.

por cierto, que significa "chilanga banda"?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Pues como "amigos chilangos"
Banda aquí es un grupo de amigos, aunque el término es usado entre las clases populares.


----------



## gian_eagle

ah, entiendo, pense que era un grupo musical de chilangos. disculpen el error.


----------



## Metztli

A los de la Ciudad de México nos dicen Chilangos
A los de Bogotá les dicen Catchacos

Pero a ver... 
Gian, cómo les dicen a los de Lima? 
Belen, hay alguna manera de llamar a la gente de de Madrid? 

Alguien sabe, por ejemplo el 'gentilicio coloquial'  de los de Buenos Aires, Quito, Caracas?


----------



## gian_eagle

Los de ciudad de mexico no son Defequeños?? O.O

en Lima, nos llamamos Limeños, pero es un gentilicio. Claro que si vas a provincia (de Perú) algunos te pueden mirar mal pensando que uno es un "Limeño engreido", por el tipo de vida que llevamos. Creo que aqui ya entran diferencias sociales.

Se que en Buenos Aires, se llaman Porteños
y en Quito, Quiteños.


----------



## belén

Metztli said:
			
		

> A los de la Ciudad de México nos dicen Chilangos
> A los de Bogotá les dicen Catchacos
> 
> Pero a ver...
> Gian, cómo les dicen a los de Lima?
> Belen, hay alguna manera de llamar a la gente de de Madrid?
> 
> Alguien sabe, por ejemplo el 'gentilicio coloquial'  de los de Buenos Aires, Quito, Caracas?


Te corrijo cachacos 
Los de Madrid son "gatos"

Hay un hilo por estos lares sobre gentilicios..se trató prácticamente el globo entero. Voy a ver si lo encuentro

Be

PD: Aquí esta


----------



## gian_eagle

ojala encuentres el thread, es interesante. aunque creo que en wikipedia lo podriamos encontrar...


----------



## Alundra

Aquí algunos hilos sobre gentilicios que te pueden interesar  :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=25961&highlight=gentilicios

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=6130&highlight=gentilicios

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=13700&highlight=gentilicios


Alundra.


----------



## gian_eagle

gracias alundra!


----------



## typistemilio

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Los de ciudad de mexico no son Defequeños?? O.O



¡No, por Dios!

Parece ser más bien una broma llamarnos de esa manera, una deformación de defeño, que como que me suena bastante fuerte.

Y creo que es cierto, en realidad los gentilicios que uses para referirte a otros no son tan contundentes como la intención con que los digas. Desafortunadamente el hecho de que muchos los usen para perpetuar los prejuicios muestra que, sin importar donde vivamos, aún hay muchos prejuicios por vencer.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## Metztli

belen said:
			
		

> Te corrijo cachacos
> Los de Madrid son "gatos"
> PD: Aquí esta


 
Gracias por la corrección y por el thread! 

Gatos se oye bello!



> Los de ciudad de mexico no son Defequeños?? O.O


 
No, chistosito...  sería defeños, pq' defequeños ni existe.



> algunos te pueden mirar mal pensando que uno es un "Limeño engreido",


 
Eso pasa en todo el mundo, a poco, no? siempre los de las ciudades mas pequeñas le tiran mala onda a los de las ciudades grandes... aunque sea mas grande por tres calles mas... en fin!


----------



## gian_eagle

disculpen, lo de "defequeño" no lo dije adrede, pense que se decia asi, fue un error de mi parte.

gracias por las correcciones.


----------



## Metztli

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> disculpen, lo de "defequeño" no lo dije adrede, pense que se decia asi, fue un error de mi parte.
> 
> gracias por las correcciones.


 
 Disculpas aceptadas!



> a los de Rio de Janeiro en Brasil les dicen Cariocas.


 
Gracias!!! 

También gracias a Alundra y a Belén por sus aportaciones!


----------



## gisele73

typistemilio said:
			
		

> ¡No, por Dios!
> 
> Parece ser más bien una broma llamarnos de esa manera, una deformación de defeño, que como que me suena bastante fuerte.
> 
> Y creo que es cierto, en realidad los gentilicios que uses para referirte a otros no son tan contundentes como la intención con que los digas. Desafortunadamente el hecho de que muchos los usen para perpetuar los prejuicios muestra que, sin importar donde vivamos, aún hay muchos prejuicios por vencer.
> 
> ¡Saludillos!


 
Hola,

Tengo una amiga mexicana, del D.F. y me contó que cuando conoció a otra mexicana acá en Noruega, al enterarse que era de Ciudad de Mèxico, le dijo "*defiéndete fea*"...por que es del "*D.F*"....¿es común decir eso?...a mí me causó mucha gracia


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Tengo una amiga mexicana, del D.F. y me contó que cuando conoció a otra mexicana acá en Noruega, al enterarse que era de Ciudad de Mèxico, le dijo "*defiéndete fea*"...por que es del "*D.F*"....¿es común decir eso?...a mí me causó mucha gracia


 
Mmmmm.... nunca había oido eso. 
Creo que más bien pudo ser algo cariñoso, en el sentido de "cuídate, amiga"
Yo puedo decirle a mi hermana, por ejemplo: ¿cómo estás, fea? o a mi hermano: maneja con cuidado, feo...
Pero no creo que a la gente del df se le diga "fea" como gentilicio, sino una manera cariñosa...


----------



## gisele73

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.... nunca había oido eso.
> Creo que más bien pudo ser algo cariñoso, en el sentido de "cuídate, amiga"
> Yo puedo decirle a mi hermana, por ejemplo: ¿cómo estás, fea? o a mi hermano: maneja con cuidado, feo...
> Pero no creo que a la gente del df se le diga "fea" como gentilicio, sino una manera cariñosa...


 
No, no digo que otros lo digan, pero pensé que talvez es común decirse así entre los que son del Distrito federal...lo de "defiéndete fea", claro que debe haber sido en tono cariñoso, seguramente por usar palabras que empiecen con "d" y "f".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

gisele73 said:
			
		

> No, no digo que otros lo digan, pero pensé que talvez es común decirse así entre los que son del Distrito federal...lo de "defiéndete fea", claro que debe haber sido en tono cariñoso, seguramente por usar palabras que empiecen con "d" y "f".


 
Daaaá    ahora entiendo


----------



## Metztli

gisele73 said:
			
		

> le dijo "*defiéndete fea*"...por que es del "*D.F*"....¿es común decir eso?...a mí me causó mucha gracia


 
No, no creo que sea común... yo nunca lo había oido, pero me dio mucha risa!  

Sobre todo cuando sabes q' en nuestra amada ciudad te tienes q' andar defendiendo de todo, todo el tiempo.     Esta chido el dicho.


----------



## gisele73

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Daaaá   ahora entiendo


 
Talvez se suela decir así entre personas del D.F. que viven en el extranjero, no lo sé.


----------



## belén

> Talvez se suela decir así entre personas del D.F. que viven en el extranjero, no lo sé.


 

Yo sí oí algo parecido estando ahí, decían que DF era "Defiéndete" (lo de "fea" es nuevo para mi  )


----------



## gisele73

belen said:
			
		

> Yo sí oí algo parecido estando ahí, decían que DF era "Defiéndete" (lo de "fea" es nuevo para mi  )


 
 Pero de verdad es muy gracioso, y seguro que fue en tono de broma, porque las dos mexicanas de las que hablo son del D.F.


----------



## gian_eagle

curioso el dicho de d.f. ... y mas aún que no sea tan conocido.


----------



## urszula

Hola:
Me podriais explicar que significa la frase sigiuente: " te pasas el alto para no estar alli en un semaforo quieta" como tambien la palabra "chilango". POr lo que busque encontre que significa habitante nacido en la ciudad de Mexico. Es despectivo??
Gracias de antemano
Urszula


----------



## Yyrkoon

De chilango no se nada, pero la expresión el alto viene de la orden ¡ALTO! =detente, parate, normalmente la da un policia y se le llama "dar el alto" así que aunque sólo lo había oido antes como algo que podía dar una persona en esta frase "el alto" es el semaforo en rojo que te da la orden de detenerte y X se lo pasa en rojo, "te pasas el alto"
Hope it helps.


----------



## Antpax

No estoy seguro y convendría que algún mexicano nos lo confirme pero creo que en México en la señal de "stop" pone "alto", por lo que creo que que lo que quiere decir es que "te pasas (la señal de) alto...".

Por otro lado chilango según el RAE es alguien nacido en Ciudad de México (o el DF), indicando que es coloquial pero no menciona que pueda ser despectivo.


----------



## Yeu

Antpax said:
			
		

> No estoy seguro y convendría que algún mexicano nos lo confirme pero creo que en México en la señal de "stop" pone "alto", por lo que creo que que lo que quiere decir es que "te pasas (la señal de) alto...".
> 
> Por otro lado chilango según el RAE es alguien nacido en Ciudad de México (o el DF), indicando que es coloquial pero no menciona que pueda ser despectivo.


 
Pasarse el alto puede ser pasarse el rojo (la frase habla de eso, ya que menciona no estar quieta en un semáforo), pero también como dices puede ser pasarse la señal de "alto" o "stop" o "pare" en Chile.

Chilango la definición de diccionario actualmente es alguien nacido en el D.F., pero lee esto que encontre http://etimologias.dechile.net/?chilango y cuando uno esta en el DF, los capitalinos dirán que los chilangos son las personas que vienen de los estados a vivir a la capital y si probablemente así fue parte de su origen.

http://treschangos.mx.tripod.com/chilangos.html Y si mucha gente tiene adversión a los de la capital, inclusive la conocida frase, "haz patria, mata un chilango", pero como dice la página, veo que lo mismo sucede con la gente de regiones de Chile con los Santiaguinos (capital).

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentilicios_xen%C3%B3fobos_y_coloquiales

Espero te sirva, por cierto de mis mejores amigos son del DF, vivi un tiempo lindo en esa ciudad, me encanta. Saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hola, Urszula. Bienvenida a WR.
Lo de chilango ya se ha tratado mucho por aquí, mira aquí o aquí.
Tu frase, creo que quiere decir que alguien no se espera durante la luz roja de un semáforo, cuando conduce, sólo por no poder perder ese tiempo y estar ahi esperando.
Te sugiero leer las reglas del foro aquí, te ayudarán para saber cómo funcionamos 
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## Coyoacan

_"Pues yo soy del DF... y NO me considero chilanga porque ejem........ bueno ya lo que sea, no les voy a dar mi cátedra del por qué chilango y defeño NO SON LO MISMO. Pero bueno, yo soy defeña y que le siente bien a quien quiera, y quien me diga chilanga lo ignoro y ya y pues pfff..."_

me acordé que Brenduchis en un hilo pasaaaaado mencionó esto.  
No me acuerdo que se haya aclarado, y sí me quedé con la duda.  Si por ahi andas, Brend, alumbra con tu luz, no?  (lo mismo que cualquier otro que quiera colaborar)  Gracias adelantadas!


----------



## indigoio

Bueno, antes de desconectarme, pongo lo que yo entiendo, rapidito:

el _DFño_ es el nativo del DF, mientras que el _chilango_ es la persona que llega a vivir al DF, radica en el DF pero no es originario de esta capital.

Es lo que tengo entendido. Esperemos la opinión de los demás.

(No sé si ya has visto este hilo, está interesante)

Un saludo, Coyoacán

Índigo


----------



## Chipolata

Lo que yo entendí es que la palabra, al principio, se usaba tal como lo explicó indigoio. Sin embargo, con el tiempo, el sentido cambió y ahora designa a cualquier persona que vive en Chilangolandia (o Chilangotitlán), eso es, en México, DF. 
Debo decir que no nací en México y soy orgullosamente chilanga!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues yo me sumo a Indigoio, yo sé que el defeño es aquel nacido en estas tierras Tenochticlas, y Chilango aquel que venía de provincia a vivir en la capital.

Pero también como dice Chipolata, últimamente como que ya no hay diferenciación (ja ja ja) na hay diferencia, por ejemlo la ravista Chilango, como que te da a entender que el chilango es todo aquel que habita en el DF.
Por cierto qué feo nombre pa' la revista de chilanga tiene lo que yo de Australiano, Debería de ser la Fresalanga. ja ja ja.
Sólo un punto de vista, algo que tenía que sacar.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Se me olvidó decir, que al parecer en el interior de la República nos conocen como Chilangos, para ellos nada que Defeños o capitalinos, Somos chilangos ¡Y ya!


----------



## simply-gris

Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes. Ya no hay diferencia... Aunque la palabra Defeño jamás la había escuchado... Eso es un término nuevo para mi!

Yo me considero capitalina.... Pero igual, si me dicen chilanga no me enojo!... Nos odian de todas formas... ¿Cuál es la diferencia?  

Chilangos, defeños, capitalinos... da igual!!   No lo tomo tan a pecho.


----------



## Coyoacan

Como buen chilangho:  _"oye, mil millones de tenkius, ok? la neta es que eres de poca!.."_ *Osea, gracias a todos por sus posts.*

Hmmm.. ok.  Y puesto que ya que quedó aclarado _(sin que nadie citara fuente alguna para respaldar su teorema, aclaro, eh!)_ que *DFño* es "nacido", y *Chilango* es "traído"... mi siguiente incógnita es:  ¿Cuál es la raíz, la etimología de CHILANGO?   ¿¿De donde nos viene, ohh maestros de todo lo subjetivo??

Saludos cordialisisísimos de un chilangazazo nacido en Tenochtitlán de las tunas!  y espera sus colaboraciones este humilde servidor...


----------



## Chipolata

Me gustaron las explicaciones que encontré en el siguiente enlace: http://etimologias.dechile.net/?chilango 

Al igual que para la palabra "gringo", el origen etimológico no es seguro. Sólo se tiene hipótesis. Sin embargo, debo decir que me gustó la primera opción: un chilango, o Ixachilanca, es alguién que vive en Ixachilan, antiguo nombre del continente. La palabra náhuatl significa "inmensidad".


----------



## indigoio

Coyoacan said:


> mi siguiente incógnita es:  ¿Cuál es la raíz, la etimología de CHILANGO?   ¿¿De donde nos viene, ohh maestros de todo lo subjetivo??


Hola otra vez...

Pues yo conozco dos versiones algo confiables, pero como todos esos casos en los que no se logra descubrir el verdadero origen y la antigüedad de ciertas expresiones, seguirá siendo para mí todo un enigma y no dejan de ser eso, sólo versiones. 

Según Francisco Santamaría (un lexicógrafo del sureste mexicano), proviene de la voz maya _xilan_ o _xilaan_, que se refiere a las personas con cabello rizado o quebrado, en oposición, según él, a la gente de cabello lacio, principalmente del sureste. 

Pero también he escuchado que la raíz de la palabra es seguramente del náhuatl _tzilanco_, para referirse a quien habita en el centro. 

Ambas interesantes, ¿no?

Ahora que si hay alguien que se ha aplicado más en el asunto, que por favor nos saque de la duda.

Por cierto, en mi carácter de chilanga y, a reserva del _único, indiscutible y verdadero origen_ del vocablo (¿se conocerá algún día? ), tampoco me molesta ni me ofende que nos llamen así (o a mí, en particular). Si al principio fue utilizado con tinte despectivo (como al menos en las versiones que conozco *no* se observa), en la actualidad _chilango_ se usa de manera general para aquellos que residen o provienen de esta ciudad. Nada de malo.

Así que _chilango, defeño, capitalino_, viene a ser lo mismo para mí... aunque pensándolo bien, por lógica, el gentilicio correcto debe ser algo así como _distritofederalense_ o _distritofederaleño_  . ¿O no? ¿O acaso a los habitantes de Baja California Sur se les llaman beceseños o algo así? 

Feliz gélido pero brillante día
Índigo


----------



## Janis Joplin

simply-gris said:


> Yo me considero capitalina.... Pero igual, si me dicen chilanga no me enojo!... Nos odian de todas formas... ¿Cuál es la diferencia?


 

Jajajá! Que bueno que lo tomes así.

Yo tengo familia chilanga y durante años pensé que era porque vivían en el D.F. pero nunca me puse a pensar que hubiera una diferencia entre el nacido y el que llegó a residir ahí.

¡Todos los días se aprende algo!


----------



## pejeman

indigoio said:


> Hola otra vez...
> 
> 
> 
> como _distritofederalense_ o _distritofederaleño_
> 
> Feliz gélido pero brillante día
> 
> Índigo


 
Hoy miércoles 110, hay solecito y se siente menos el frío. Lo de defeño y capitalino son términos precarios. Porque pende sobre nuestro actual D.F. la sentencia irrevocable de cambiar de nombre, en caso de que los poderes de la Unión cambiaran de sede. Estado del Valle de Anáhuac, creo que es lo que se aplicaría. ¿Seríamos anahuaquenses los que aquí vivimos en caso de que este distrito deviniera en el estado 100000? Y con los últimos _jirigotes_ que hemos vivido, a lo mejor y hasta los poderes tienen que emigrar a tierras de cielos más azules, donde el clima no les sea tan inclemente, donde el Sol no los achicharre.

Por otra parte en esta cuenca, que no valle, han vivido tepanecas, tlatelolcas, xochimilcas, colhuas, mexicas e inmigrantes de muchas raleas. Cada quien podría elegir su gentilicio, por lo cual tenochcas pudiera no ser aceptado. Se solicitan colaboraciones desinteresadas.

Saludos.


----------



## Coyoacan

Pero aunque residentes (sin meterme a historia de México, nomás siguendote el "hilo") ¿no fue esta "La Gran Tenochtitlan"?   No debiera entonces ser que Tenochcas fuera el gentilicio que reemplazara a chilangos?  (o las rupestres formas defeño y capitalino?).

Gracias a Dios que sí, efectivamente, hace un poquín menos frío (aunque lópez dóriga anoche dijo que haría mucho frío).  Y es que esos taquitos de canasta que acabo de engullir iban muy bien con el cielo claro, el aire frio picante a la nariz, el sol brillantísimo, y lo gélido de aquel boing de guayaba...  mmhh! que rico!  --Recien instalado frente a la compu de nuevo, les agradezco a todos los comentarios hasta ahora vertidos.  Pero seguro que hay más!   ..aquella línea que seguía indigoio de los mayas y náhuatl suenan bastante bien....

Hasta pronto!


----------



## indigoio

Coyoacan said:


> Pero aunque residentes (sin meterme a historia de México, nomás siguendote el "hilo") ¿no fue esta "La Gran Tenochtitlan"?   No debiera entonces ser que Tenochcas fuera el gentilicio que reemplazara a chilangos?  (o las rupestres formas defeño y capitalino?).



_Anahuaquenses_ me late, aunque no vaya a ser que los respetables habitantes de la colonia Anáhuac sientan invadida su identidad territorial. Pa'pronto, siento preferencia por _tenochcas_, o más específico, _tenochtitlecos_  . Y me quedo con el topónimo de _Gran Tenochtitlan_.

Pero entonces ahora me surge otra pregunta... si _Valle de Anáhuac_ o _Gran Tenochitlan_ fuera un estado, ¿cuál sería su capital? o bien, si se queda como ciudad capital alguno de estos honorables nombres, ¿cómo deberían llamarse los correspondientes estados? porque, según sé, _Tenochtitlan_ era la capital de nuestra precolombina nación azteca. 

¡Vengan las propuestas!

Saludos desde el poniente de la capirucha (donde el cielo, a esta hora, aún brilla, despejado) hasta donde sea que se encuentren, amigos 

Índigo


----------



## Coyoacan

Yo propongo a COYOACÁN como la capital de la Nueva Tenochtitlán.
(si se lo ve en el guia roji, es _prácticamente_ el centro)


----------



## kbgato

*Como referencia les incluyo la definicion que encontre en Wikipedia.
*

*Chilango*

*De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*  Chilango es un adjetivo empleado en el lenguaje coloquial que con controversia, en México hace referencia a la persona que habita en la capital del país, es decir, la Ciudad de México o Distrito Federal.
  Mucho se ha especulado sobre su origen etimológico, afirmándose con frecuencia que en un principio, designaba a los mexicanos que de cualquier lugar del país, emigraban a la capital. De manera paralela, el mismo término se utilizaba en otros Estados de la República para designar al mexicano que provenía del Distrito Federal. También se teoriza que tiene que ver con el consumo del "chile".
  La palabra "defeño" (por D.F.) es empleada, en el lenguaje formal, como el gentilicio propio del Distrito Federal. También existe la costumbre popular de llamar "capitalino" al nacido en este lugar. Estos dos términos, a la par que el de "chilango", pueden verse revestidos de connotaciones positivas o negativas de acuerdo al contexto en que sean utilizadas. Por lo tanto, un chilango es alguien no nativo de la provincia mexicana.
  En años recientes, del uso del término chilango, surgieron los apodos para la Ciudad de México de "Chilangolandia", "Chilangotitlán" y "Chilangoaztlán".
  Resulta de utilidad ampliar la lectura con estos artículos de Wikipedia: "Gentilicios xenófobos y coloquiales" y "Distrito Federal"


----------



## pejeman

indigoio said:


> _Anahuaquenses_ me late, aunque no vaya a ser que los respetables habitantes de la colonia Anáhuac sientan invadida su identidad territorial. Pa'pronto, siento preferencia por _tenochcas_, o más específico, _tenochtitlecos_  . Y me quedo con el topónimo de _Gran Tenochtitlan_.
> 
> Pero entonces ahora me surge otra pregunta... si _Valle de Anáhuac_ o _Gran Tenochitlan_ fuera un estado, ¿cuál sería su capital? o bien, si se queda como ciudad capital alguno de estos honorables nombres, ¿cómo deberían llamarse los correspondientes estados? porque, según sé, _Tenochtitlan_ era la capital de nuestra precolombina nación azteca.
> 
> ¡Vengan las propuestas!
> 
> Saludos desde el poniente de la capirucha (donde el cielo, a esta hora, aún brilla, despejado) hasta donde sea que se encuentren, amigos
> 
> Índigo


 
Como la constitución dice que el territorio del estado del Valle de Anáhuac, sería el que actuamente corresponde al Distrito Federal y dice también que el Distrito Federal corresponde a la Ciudad de México, ésta sería la capital del eventual estado, supongo yo. Y antes de la Gran Tenochtitlan ya existían Azcapotzalco y Tacuba (Tlacopan) ( no es línea de camiones), por lo menos y creo que hasta Culhuacan, Xochimilco y anexas. Lo que pasó es que los mexicas resultaron más picudos que los anteriores pobladores de esta bella región y los dominaron, contra todo pronóstico, gracias a su férrea voluntad y a sus hábiles alianzas.

Cualli.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues bueno, la verdad yo creo que la capital debería ser, La Delegación Cuahtémoc ¿no? Al fin, ahí están las ruinas del templo mayor entonces, pues simplemente sería el estado treinta dos es Valle de Anahuác, con su capitla La cuauhtémoc; aunque como nombre del nuevo estado preferiría algo como, "Pejelandia" ja ja ja ja ja ja ja.


----------



## simply-gris

Janis Joplin said:


> Jajajá! Que bueno que lo tomes así.
> 
> Yo tengo familia chilanga y durante años pensé que era porque vivían en el D.F. pero nunca me puse a pensar que hubiera una diferencia entre el nacido y el que llegó a residir ahí.
> 
> ¡Todos los días se aprende algo!


 


Pués ahora ya lo sabes...  




Y bueno, como decía, a mi me da igual... 

Ah y bueno, a mi me gusto lo teoría que alguien dijo por ahí que dice: "la raíz de la palabra es seguramente del náhuatl _tzilanco_, para referirse a quien habita en el centro."


----------



## simply-gris

> Pues bueno, la verdad yo creo que la capital debería ser, La Delegación Cuahtémoc ¿no? Al fin, ahí están las ruinas del templo mayor entonces, pues simplemente sería el estado treinta dos es Valle de Anahuác, con su capitla La cuauhtémoc; aunque como nombre del nuevo estado preferiría algo como, "Pejelandia" ja ja ja ja ja ja ja.


 

jajajja! buena!


----------



## Coyoacan

Miguelillo 87 said:


> ...aunque como nombre del nuevo estado preferiría algo como, "Pejelandia" ja ja...



Falta que opine PEJEman sobre tu sugerencia, Miguelón...
Peje: ¿qué opinión te merece la sugerencia de Migue?  Yo creo que alguna debes tener, dado que (sin previa aclaración de tu parte) portas en tu nombre el orgullo del "sol azteca".  

Yo sólo sé que, aunque soy defeño, capitalino, y ciudad-de-mexicoence, me gusta más usar *Chilango *como descriptivo de que soy de y vivo aquí...  Se me hace más feo cuando alguien me tipifica como _Capitalino_.. quizás porque suena pretensiosón... por muy decente que pueda parecer la palabra.  Y finalizo: Si no queda otra mejor sugerencia, *CHILANGOAZTLÁN* estaría suaveee...

Adios,

Coyohuacan


----------



## Miguelillo 87

O Defetetlán de las marchas ja ja ja


----------



## pejeman

Coyoacan said:


> Falta que opine PEJEman sobre tu sugerencia, Miguelón...
> Peje: ¿qué opinión te merece la sugerencia de Migue? Yo creo que alguna debes tener, dado que (sin previa aclaración de tu parte) portas en tu nombre el orgullo del "sol azteca".
> 
> Yo sólo sé que, aunque soy defeño, capitalino, y ciudad-de-mexicoence, me gusta más usar *Chilango *como descriptivo de que soy de y vivo aquí... Se me hace más feo cuando alguien me tipifica como _Capitalino_.. quizás porque suena pretensiosón... por muy decente que pueda parecer la palabra. Y finalizo: Si no queda otra mejor sugerencia, *CHILANGOAZTLÁN* estaría suaveee...
> 
> Adios,
> 
> Coyohuacan


 
Me parece una excelente sugerencia. Vamos a someterla a una consulta popular, que se pueda verificar voto por voto y casilla por casilla. 

A mí en lo personal no me gusta Aztlán, porque se trata de un lugar mítico y la hermosa ciudad en que habitamos es de una realidad indiscutible. Personalmente no tengo preferencia por chilango, pero eso no importa mucho, porque en mi familia soy el único fuereño. 

Saludos a los habitantes del lugar de los coyotes.


----------



## loladamore

No sé si hayan visto *este artículo* de una de mis revistas favoritas.

Pejelandia me gusta, pero prefiriría *Pejetitlán*. Y si necesitan contar voto x voto, cuenten conmigo. Ya tengo una playera amarilla.


----------



## Chipolata

Sí está interesante este artículo... 
Yo voto por Chilangotitlán, aunque esté más acostumbrada a decir Chilangolandia.
Ah y quisiera proponer otra teoría, muy personal y muy poco seria (pues no soy ninguna eminencia): Chilango = CHaNnGO enchILAdo.


----------



## Coyoacan

loladamore said:


> No sé si hayan visto *este artículo* de una de mis revistas...



Muchos tenkius a Lola.  Chidísimo el article!
Por otro lado, agradezco los saludos de Pejehombre, y la continuada discusión a este tópico algo serio y algo lúdico.

Finalizo con un comentario ya más en serio, inspirado por el art. de letras: Me pregunto si deveras se cambiaran los poderes, y el DF dejara de serlo, si deveras quedaríamos como *Anahuaquences*, o *Tenochas*...  Porque somos tan _Tacubeños _como _Xochimilcas_, como otras cosas todos nosotros de acá de la "ciudá"... --Pero veo que me he viajado mucho: no creo que el DF se traslade a ningún lado como asiento del Federalismo, verdad?...

Saludos desde Periférico y Las Flores,
Coyo


----------



## loladamore

Coyoacan said:


> --Pero veo que me he viajado mucho: no creo que el DF se traslade a ningún lado como asiento del Federalismo, verdad?...


 
Era "viajar" pensar en que un presidente no diera el grito en el DF, y que otro tomara protesta en una ceremonia castrense en los Pinos, un minuto antes de la medianoche... (*foto* del nuevo presidente ¿con su gabinete?)

Tal vez en futuros hilos podremos discutir la pertinencia de aplicar el gentilicio de _Defeños_ a los morelianos (y no me refiero a los dulces). Pero creo que es más factible trasladar al DF (dejando a la Ciudad de México donde está, claro) a Nuevo León, donde el toque de queda les puede facilitar el trabajo de controlar a los subversivos.
Ya me malviajé. Mejor me voy.

Saludos.


----------



## mariferdelaluz

Muchisimas gracias,
Ya estaba cansada de que me llamaran chilanga porque soy nacida en el DF. Pero con defena me superdefendere. Pero si me crie en el Estado de mexico la mitad de mi vida y la otra mitad en CA, que me llamaria?
Sobre. los de provincia....ellos son  los que se mudan a la capital son los chilangos verdad?
marifer


----------



## indigoio

Miguelillo 87 said:


> O Defetetlán de las marchas ja ja ja



Ay, Miguelilloooo...!!!

Bueno, mientras no cambien esa penúltima sílaba por una _c_, no hay problema, porque se presta a ofensivas interpretaciones En el mejor de los casos, bajo el adjetivo de _defectuosos_, como he escuchado que nos llaman algunos habitantes de otros estados (_¿Eres del DFctuoso?_). Y ni se atrevan a relacionarlo con la acción de defec** porque entonces sí me enojo! 

Ahora que como dice Chipo, ella se queda con _Chilangotitlan_ (mejor así, sin acento), pero no faltará el que le quiera eliminar la _l_ y la _a_ de al principio y entonces sí nos quedemos en una ciudad cuyo gentilicio se los dejo a su imaginación   (¿Modestia aparte? depende del enfoque con que se mire)

Un saludo desde un lugar bajo este cielo capitalino, hoy un tanto opaco.

Índigo


----------



## indigoio

Hola Lola!!!

Buenísimo el artículo... Gracias!
Eso de "los de México" me hizo recordar mi experiencia en Ags., cuando mi cuatacho -también chilango- y yo, en medio de una acalorada (¿debo decir _hidrocálida_?) discusión para ir al bar, 'sutilmente' las amigas de allá expresaron: "¿en qué coche se van 'los de México?'"  



loladamore said:


> Pejelandia me gusta, pero preferiría *Pejetitlán*.


Ante esta sugerencia me uno al conteo, pero creo que es prioridad en este democrático foro, someter la propuesta a _consulta forera_ antes de proceder con la nominación.

...Y seguimos dándole vuelo a este hilo (que no 'hilacha', por favor  ), donde la ciudad es mucho más que un mito, no así las leyendas prehispánicas que de ella emanan.


----------



## indigoio

mariferdelaluz said:


> Pero si me crie en el Estado de mexico la mitad de mi vida y la otra mitad en CA, cómo me llamaria?


... Se puede decir que 'creciste' mitad mexiquense y mitad californiana 

Bueno, de 'origen' eres _defeña_ (si no te gusta _chilanga_, que como ya se ha expuesto arriba, no tiene nada de malo), pero si estás naturalizada en EEUU, yo te llamaría _mexicoestadunidense_. 

¿o más específicamente, _defe-californiana_ o _DF-californiana_?.
[sin ningún afán de ofender, dejo en claro].



mariferdelaluz said:


> Sobre los de provincia....  los que se mudan a la capital son los chilangos verdad?


 Así es.


----------



## loladamore

¿Qué onda contigo, indigoio? Primero dices:


> Y ni se atrevan a relacionarlo con la acción de defec** porque entonces sí me enojo!


Y luego:


indigoio said:


> ¿o más específicamente, _defecaliforniana_?.
> [sin ningún afán de ofender, dejo en claro].


Aunque sea sin afán de ofender...


----------



## indigoio

loladamore said:


> Aunque sea sin afán de ofender...



¡No, Lola! Precisamente quise aclarar que va sin ninguna intención de ofender. Creo que me faltó un guión, o mejor, con iniciales:

DFcaliforniana.

Disculpen si se prestó a malinterpretaciones. Corrijo el original.

Índigo


----------



## loladamore

¡Jejejeje!


----------



## Coyoacan

Yo creo que a Marifer le pudieramos decir _*Mexigüera*_ ¿que opinan?  (ruego por las misericordias de Dios que NADIE se ofenda con mi término, no es mala onda, en caso de que otros sean morenos y no güeros..) porque de plano, ni DFcaliforniana, ni defeca-liforniana le van a parecer...

 Ching...titlan?  hhmm.. NO.

 Óigan, ¿Y si empezamos/inventamos una nueva palabra para decir "te enojaste justificadamente en un principio, pero al final perdiste el rumbo y ahora alucinas"?  ¿'taría padre, no?  ...Para tal efecto yo propondría "*PEJENOJARSE*"...  

_(ojalá que no vea algún mod este hilo porque se me hace que nos cambian a otro láo por empezar nuevas preguntas en este mismo estambre...)_


----------



## loladamore

Coyoacan said:


> Óigan, ¿Y si empezamos/inventamos una nueva palabra para decir "te enojaste justificadamente en un principio, pero al final perdiste el rumbo y ahora alucinas"? ¿'taría padre, no? ...Para tal efecto yo propondría "*PEJENOJARSE*"...


 
Me parece un neologismo digno de incluirse en una antología junto con otras maravillas del sexenio, como el verbo *apanicarse*, los *sospechosismos* y demás. No sé si el compilador sería José Luis Borgues o la famosísima Rabina la Gran Tagore.


----------



## pejeman

Coyoacan said:


> Yo creo que a Marifer le pudieramos decir _*Mexigüera*_ ¿que opinan? (ruego por las misericordias de Dios que NADIE se ofenda con mi término, no es mala onda, en caso de que otros sean morenos y no güeros..) porque de plano, ni DFcaliforniana, ni defeca-liforniana le van a parecer...
> 
> Ching...titlan? hhmm.. NO.
> 
> Óigan, ¿Y si empezamos/inventamos una nueva palabra para decir "te enojaste justificadamente en un principio, pero al final perdiste el rumbo y ahora alucinas"? ¿'taría padre, no? ...Para tal efecto yo propondría "*PEJENOJARSE*"...
> 
> _(ojalá que no vea algún mod este hilo porque se me hace que nos cambian a otro láo por empezar nuevas preguntas en este mismo estambre...)_


 
No veo por qué se pejenojarían, si en Anáhuac somos una comunidad pejemplar.


----------



## Coyoacan

pejeman said:


> No veo por qué se pejenojarían, si en Anáhuac somos una comunidad pejemplar.



Vientos PEJEbro!  JAJA!


----------



## Coyoacan

loladamore said:


> Me parece un neologismo digno de incluirse en una antología junto con otras maravillas del sexenio, como el verbo *apanicarse*, los *sospechosismos* y demás. No sé si el compilador sería José Luis Borgues o la famosísima Rabina la Gran Tagore.



Yo te tendría a tí, Lola, por MUY digna de comenzar la propuesta compilación...  Cuando menos ya tenemos cubiertas la A, la P y la S del alfabeto hasta ahora...

Salud!


----------



## indigoio

Oigan, aparte de la antología sobre chilanguismos y cosas peores, y a fin de que este hilo deje de verse muy achilangado, lanzo una convocatoria a los habitantes de cada rincón del país y, ¿por qué no?, más allá de nuestras fronteras, a que contribuyan con los vocablos con los que nos identifican.

Del artículo que mandó Lola, sabemos que se usa:



> *"de México"* (que es neutral) y los apodos (coloquiales o despectivos): *guachinango* (Veracruz), *guacho* (Sonora), *huache* (Yucatán) y *chilango* (en casi todo el país).



Y en tu estado, ¿cómo les llaman a "los del DF"?
Vengan respuestas de todo tipo, no se repriman!!!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ay pues la verdad todo esto es un compló, yo digo que se quede Defetetla, sini pues que la GAM (que es donde vivo) se separe y hacemos nuestro propio imperio Guadalupano!!!!! y por ah{i nos anexamos a tenayuca y a azcapotzalco. Y ya les ganamos la guerra!!! ¡A poco no está mejor que la alianza de los tacubos?

A cerca de lo de los estados indigoio, mi familia es de Morelos (casi frontera con Guerrero) y nos dicen "los de méxico" .
Y esta última vez que fui a GDL pues ahí yo escuche ¿Vienes de México? Ah pues entonces eres chilango!!!!!!!


----------



## Bronte

Chil parece ser un hidronimo americano, esta relacionada esa palabra frecuentemente con expresiones relativas a líquidos


----------



## HUMBERT0

indigoio said:


> Oigan, aparte de la antología sobre chilanguismos y cosas peores, y a fin de que este hilo deje de verse muy achilangado, lanzo una convocatoria a los habitantes de cada rincón del país y, ¿por qué no?, más allá de nuestras fronteras, a que contribuyan con los vocablos con los que nos identifican.
> 
> Del artículo que mandó Lola, sabemos que se usa:
> 
> 
> 
> Y en tu estado, ¿cómo les llaman a "los del DF"?
> Vengan respuestas de todo tipo, no se repriman!!!


 
Pues, aparte de chilangos, sería: la gente de méxico, mexiquillos, los del D.F.   

Algo que no se ha dicho, es que el nombre original de la honorable ciudad fue Mexico-Tenochtitlan, un nombre compuesto. Pero, era más facil para los españoles decir México a secas, y así se quedó.

Saludos


----------



## Coyoacan

¿Quién me estaba diciendo el otro día?... AH! Ya me acordé: Resulta que una profesora de inglés a españoles me estaba diciendo el otro día, que la razón por la que *México* se pronuncia /méjiko/ es porque los españoles conquistadores nunca pudieron acostumbrarse a decirlo como lo decían los nativos de aquí, una pronunciación algo parecida a /méshiko/ y puesto que (aparentemente) el sonido /SH/ se les estaba complicando mucho a los españoles conquistadores, incluso no sabiendo cómo representarlo (escribirlo) los frailes y curas, misioneros, (quienes es sabido de todos, fungían en muchas ocasiones de todólogos, desde maestros de todas las artes, hasta doctores, blah, blah, blah...) les indicaron que en su lugar (en el lugar del sonido impronunciable [a saber, la /SH/] pusieran una X para denotar que ahí iba el sonido imposible...

Ya se imaginarán: con la "cruz" (X) en el lugar prescrito, los hermanos españoles prontamente comenzaron a cambiar el sonido de /SH/ por /J/ y fué así como /méshiko/ pasó a llamarse México (y en publicaciones, incluso no muy antiguas ya hasta de plano su ortografía era con J: Méjico)

Sin embargo, persisten en nuestro lenguage "mexicano" palabras con su /sh/ fonética original tales como XITLE, XOLA, XOLOESCUINTLE, X-CARET, etc. aunque otras ya no suenan así, sino han tomado la pronunciación española XOCO, XALAPA. Y aún otras ya se diluyeron y su sonido es una sencilla /s/: XOCHIMILCO, TAXQUEÑA, TAXCO, IXTLAZIHUATL, etc...

Interesante. no?


----------



## mirx

Y en tu estado, ¿cómo les llaman a "los del DF"?
Vengan respuestas de todo tipo, no se repriman!!!

[/quote]


Nacos... (que mal chiste) lo siento a veces no puedo evitarlo.

En mi parte de México (no digo mi estado por que me la regesan) les decimos chilangos -como tenemos prejuicios acerca de los chilangos casi siempre usamos la palabra depectivamente y a sus espaldas-

Si estamos hablando directamente con ellos diríamos algo como. "Con que tú eres de...mmm.. México"


----------



## mariferdelaluz

Pues aqui en CA, la mayoria de los de provincia nos llaman chilangos aunque seamos del Estado de Mexico o del DF, y su necedad los reprime a no distinguir. Que pena...


----------



## mariferdelaluz

Pero si en realidad los que son los verdaderos chilangos no son nativos del DF, sino los de provincia y los que nos dan mala fama. Que pena...lo siento por los que no quieren ni mencionar de que estado son...


----------



## indigoio

HUMBERT0 said:


> Pues, aparte de chilangos, sería: la gente de méxico, mexiquillos, los del D.F.


Ésa de _mexiquillos_ no me la sabía, jajaja! La apuntaré en la lista.




mariferdelaluz said:


> Pero si en realidad los que son los verdaderos chilangos no son nativos del DF, sino los de provincia y los que nos dan mala fama.


Bueno... no creo que haya 'mala fama' en esto. O sea, por qué la gente de otros estados nos harían 'quedar mal' a los del DF? Digo, como en todos lados hay gente buena y gente mala y no veo por qué los _defeños_ tengamos que ser excepción. 

Hola Mirx!  

Andabas desaparecido, eh!!!

¿En serio por allá dicen _nacos_ al referirse a los chilangos? Quién lo habría imaginado! jajaja


Pues nuevamente los invito a no rasgarnos las vestiduras por los apelativos que nos asignen. De acuerdo a las opiniones en este hilo vertidas, a la mayoría de los chilangos no nos molesta que nos digan chilangos, ¿verdad?

Es bien sabido que para los habitantes del interior de la República "no somos santos de su devoción", y pues definitivamente todo depende del tono y la intención con que se diga... Seguimos aquí en espera de más opiniones.

Les deseo buena semana, desde estos 9ºC capitalinos Brrrrrr!!!!
Índigo


----------



## Brenduchis

mariferdelaluz said:


> Pero si en realidad los que son los verdaderos chilangos no son nativos del DF, sino los de provincia y los que nos dan mala fama. Que pena...lo siento por los que no quieren ni mencionar de que estado son...


 
A eso precisamente me refiero..... *tapa la fecha del post*
¿O sea la perdida? JAJAJAJA es que tenía tiempo que no entraba al foro, ehm.. perdón <3.


Veamos.... y vaya que ya me leí todo (excepto el artículo.. que por cierto lo voy a hacer cuando llegue a mi casa...) y qué carcajadas me han hecho sacar (y es que estoy en un cyber, y como que la gente comienza a verme raro....). Pero pues leyéndolo así como lo ponen ustedes, pues claro que defeño y chilango termina siendo lo mismo, pero de la forma en que yo sé el significado es algo digamos... malo.... como dijo Marifer, son los que provocan la mala fama.


Los _chilangos_, así como ya muchos dijeron, son los que vienen de provincia a residir en México y luego de pocos o varios años se regresan a provincia presumiendo/creyéndose citadinos, cosa que no lo son. Y entonces los provincianos pues, por obvias razones, reaccionan a la _mamonería_ de los 'chilangos' y comienzan a caerles mal.... es por eso que NO QUIEREN A LOS DEL DF T_T y no sé por qué.... ¿nosotros qué les hemos hecho? *dramaqueen & berrea & chilla & patalea*

Y ya... por eso no me considero como tal. Porque EN MI, *SÍ* HAY una diferencia muy marcada. Nosotros no nos creemos citadinos, lo somos =) Por Dios, no tenemos por qué presumirlo....  


Pero bueno ya estem... =) todo en paz *abraza a Coyoacan por mencionarla* ok ya <3


----------



## Brenduchis

Y yo quería ir a Pejelandia y ya nunca pude ir T_T!!

Y también voto por la Delegación Cuauhtémoc, ¿El Templo Mayor debe ser algo de suma importancia no creen?
Y si sólo nos llamáramos _ciudaddemexicoenses_.. o esosdeldf JAJAJAJ. Lo de _pejenojarse_ JAJAJAJAJAJAJJA ¡me tiró al suelo! y hasta rodé en círculos como Homero Simpson jajaja. 


Ahh... y otra cosa, yo no me confiaría de lo que dice el Wikipedia... porque ya le he encontrado varios errores y.... cualquiera puede inventarse algo y publicarlo y que todo el mundo se lo crea *lo sabe por experiencia y porque ella ha modificado cosas en wp.org <3, sí, le gusta llevar la contraria y qué pfff*


----------



## mirx

indigoio said:


> Ésa de _mexiquillos_ no me la sabía, jajaja! La apuntaré en la lista.
> 
> Hola Mirx!
> 
> Andabas desaparecido, eh!!!
> 
> ¿En serio por allá dicen _nacos_ al referirse a los chilangos? Quién lo habría imaginado! jajaja
> 
> Les deseo buena semana, desde estos 9ºC capitalinos Brrrrrr!!!!
> Índigo


 

Lo de nacos es un chiste de mal gusto, pero si les decimos chilangos y la palabra se usa dspectivamente, tengo un compañero algo peculiar y de apodo le dicen "chilango".

En cuanto a defeños absolutamente nadie utiliza esa palabra, ¿Vienes del DF o estado de México? Si, bueno entonces eres chilango, no importa si naciste, te creaste, te criaste o si sólo estuviste estudiando por algunos años.

Ustedes mencionan lo de la "mala fama", que en realidad no se en que consiste, me da pena decirlo pero en el norte la gente puede ser muy racista (y en el DF me supongo que también), y si no los queremos mucho es más bien por eso, por que eso de que vivian en ciudad yo creo que tambien en los otros 31 hay ciudades. Entonces eso de "citadinos" no tiene absolutamente nada que ver.

De todas formas, usd son mayoria asi es que ganan.


----------



## ILT

Les recuerdo que si les interesa platicar o hacer bromas (chat), lo mejor es que usen el sistema de mensajes privados. Evítenme la pena de borrar sus mensajes 

ILT/Mod


----------



## Brenduchis

mirx said:


> Lo de nacos es un chiste de mal gusto, pero si les decimos chilangos y la palabra se usa dspectivamente, tengo un compañero algo peculiar y de apodo le dicen "chilango".
> 
> En cuanto a defeños absolutamente nadie utiliza esa palabra, ¿Vienes del DF o estado de México? Si, bueno entonces eres chilango, no importa si naciste, te creaste o si sólo estuviste estudiando por algunos años.
> 
> Ustedes mencionan lo de la "mala fama", que en realidad no se en que consiste, me da pena decirlo pero en el norte la gente puede ser muy racista (y en el DF me supongo que también), y si no los queremos mucho es más bien por eso, por que eso de que vivian en ciudad yo creo que tambien en los otros 31 hay ciudades. Entonces eso de "citadinos" no tiene absolutamente nada que ver.
> 
> De todas formas, usd son mayoria asi es que ganan.




Me refiero a citadinos por la palabra Ciudad de México, ya que el estado no tiene otro nombre..., no porque viva en una ciudad. Pero igual digo que nosotros no presumimos vivir en una ciudad, son los chilangos los que presumen.

Y ya no desvirtuo más.


----------



## flljob

No sé en dónde vives. Los chilangos son los nacidos en la Ciudad de México, aunque a los chilangos no les guste.


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> No sé en dónde vives. Los chilangos son los nacidos en la Ciudad de México, aunque a los chilangos no les guste.


 
Claro, luego salen con sus ocurrencias de que chilangos son los del interior del país que se mudan al DF. Pero son muy pocos los que piensan así, la gran mayoría están muy orgullosos de ser _chilangos_.


----------



## cestradar

a ver, luego se desgarran las vestiduras, el comentario fue por que el extranjero que no sepa qué se entiende por _chilango _no sabría entender el apunte de *bernandmic*, si lo buscaran por Internet encontrarían ambas connotaciones, lo que ustedes tengan como definición es muy su asunto.

El detalle es que chilango no es un gentilicio, es un apodo peyorativo que se usa en la gran mayoría de las veces para buscar ofender, cierto es que para que un insulto te ofenda tu debes de sentirte ofendido, por ello hay quienes no les molesta dicho vocablo.

En lo particular no soy defeño, quienes hayan coincidido conmigo en algunos otros hilos sabrán de donde soy, pero detesto dicha palabra, me parece absurdo y ridículo que existiendo de por si tanta discriminación internacional  contra México de que preocuparse (y no solo de los estadounidences), no tengamos la calidad moral ni la inteligencia para dejarnos de discriminaciones entre los mismos mexicanos.


----------



## mirx

cestradar said:


> El detalle es que chilango no es un gentilicio, es un apodo peyorativo que se usa en la gran mayoría de las veces para buscar ofender, cierto es que para que un insulto te ofenda tu debes de sentirte ofendido, por ello hay quienes no les molesta dicho vocablo.
> 
> En lo particular no soy defeño, quienes hayan coincidido conmigo en algunos otros hilos sabrán de donde soy, pero detesto dicha palabra, me parece absurdo y ridículo que existiendo de por si tanta discriminación internacional contra México de que preocuparse (y no solo de los estadounidences), no tengamos la calidad moral ni la inteligencia para dejarnos de discriminaciones entre los mismos mexicanos.


 
El término no es peyorativo y no se usa como insulto. Que las personas de ahí no sean bien vistas en el resto del país es otro asunto, así se les diga defeños, capitalinos,o lo que quieras.

Las tres fuentes que consulté (RAE, AML y jergasdehablashispana) sólo dicen que es de uso coloquial, en ningún momento dicen nada de ofensas o insultos. Por mi parte, tampoco le veo nada de ofensivo, al menos en mis lares no se usa así; aunque sí, efectivamente no se quiere a los chilangos.


----------



## Metztli

cestradar said:


> Si te guías a ojos ciegos por la RAE, pues bueno, allá tu, pero de que se usa en provincia como forma despectiva para referirse a los capitalinos, eso es más cierto como que el cielo es azul. Se sabe que una cosa es lo que los diccionarios digan y otra es como se usa el lenguaje en cada región.


 
Creo que no has leído todo el hilo y no conoces la opinión de los chilangos... a nosotros no nos molesta el término, al contario. Nos reconocemos como tales y así nos decimos.

A mí cuando me preguntan de dónde soy, contesto tranqulamente: Chilanga. Y todos mis cuates del DF igual.

Si en provincia lo empezaron a utilizar de forma despectiva, ya hace mucho de eso y ya pasó... ya no es un insulto para nadie.


----------



## ManPaisa

cestradar said:


> Si te guías a ojos ciegos por la RAE, pues bueno, allá tu, pero de que se usa en provincia como forma despectiva para referirse a los capitalinos, eso es más cierto como que el cielo es azul. Se sabe que una cosa es lo que los diccionarios digan y otra es como se usa el lenguaje en cada región.


 
No soy mexicano pero sí viví entre el DF y el EDOMEX diez años. Durante ese tiempo, conviví con muchísimos chilangos y nunca sentí que ellos se ofendieran con el término. Al contrario, ellos mismos se autodenominaban así con muchísimo orgullo. 

Las intenciones despectivas de los de provincia al usar el término sí las detecté, sobre todo entre los regios, pero no creo que los del DF le dieran mucha importancia al asunto.


----------



## cestradar

Veo que han movido los temas a este hilo (por ello es cierto eso de que no he leído cada mensaje), pensé en ya no participar por que ya se había desvirtuado mucho el tema original, pero ya que nos dan cuerda .... 

Pues si, si conozco la opinión de ellos, y de la provincia. No voy a ponerme a explicar mi vida en un foro pero de que conozco las connotaciones despectivas del vocablo las conozco, tengo familia en muchas parte de la república, incluyendo el DF, trabajé en INEGI donde el 80% era del DF y sé las diferentes opiniones de cada uno de ellos.

Hay quienes no se sienten ofendidos, por que no ven esa palabra como ofensa es perfecto para ellos, pero me pregunto si yo voy a España y todo el mundo me trata con algún insulto que para mi no significa nada, ¿me dejan de estar insultando?, me dejan de ofender pero eso es diferente.

Aunque en su etimología no sea un insulto, la mayoría de gente que conozco de provincia la usa como tal, lo despectivo de la entonación, lo agresivo de las frases que la acompañen la convierten en insulto. 

Existen gentilicios perfectamente definidos para la república mexicana y no hay necesidad de usar apodos.

Mis 2 centavos.

Saludos


----------



## Metztli

cestradar said:


> Hay quienes no se sienten ofendidos, por que no ven esa palabra como ofensa es perfecto para ellos, pero me pregunto si yo voy a España y todo el mundo me trata con algún insulto que para mi no significa nada, ¿me dejan de estar insultando?, me dejan de ofender pero eso es diferente.
> 
> Definitivamente sí creo que el insulto, la ofensa y la humillación la hace válida el que la recibe, si alguien no se da por enterado de una ofensa, no hay tal.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues yo como chilango (importado, eso sí), no siento el _apodo_ como ofensivo, y creo que la mayoría tampoco. Y, por lo que he visto y sentido, los que no lo son y lo utilizan, no lo hacen con malicia.


Y, simple anotación: la capital de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos es _Distrito Federal_, no Ciudad de México ni México D.F.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Pienso que se usa en sentido peyorativo muchas de las veces, aunque no siempre, a veces ya es una costumbre llamarles así, el termino defeño y capitalino solo se los he oído a ellos mismos, por estos lares aridoamericanos se usa “chilangos”, “chilaquiles”, “mexiquillos” y “la gente de méxico” (recordemos que méxico históricamente es la región que corresponde al centro del país, porque ahí fundaron un Imperio los mexicanos, pero no que todos los demás reinos árido(meso)americanos fueran de esa tribu, ni aún los reinos circunvecinos que también hablaban náhuatl se consideraban mexica, bien se pudo llamar al país, Estados Unidos de Meso y Arido América, República de la Nueva España( o algún nombre más representativo con la realidad de la pluralidad de los distintos pueblos que habitaban y habitan el país) al dejar de ser “Virreinato de la Nueva España”).


----------



## flljob

HUMBERT0 said:


> Pienso que se usa en sentido peyorativo muchas de las veces, aunque no siempre, a veces ya es una costumbre llamarles así, el termino defeño y capitalino solo se los he oído a ellos mismos, por estos lares aridoamericanos se usa “chilangos”, “chilaquiles”, “mexiquillos” y “la gente de méxico” (recordemos que méxico históricamente es la región que corresponde al centro del país, porque ahí fundaron un Imperio los mexicanos, pero no que todos los demás reinos árido(meso)americanos fueran de esa tribu, ni aún los reinos circunvecinos que también hablaban náhuatl se consideraban mexica, bien se pudo llamar al país, Estados Unidos de Meso y Arido América, República de la Nueva España( o algún nombre más representativo con la realidad de la pluralidad de los distintos pueblos que habitaban y habitan el país) al dejar de ser “Virreinato de la Nueva España”).


 
Por fin encontré a alguien *razonable*. Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Me refiero exclusivamente a lo que dice Humberto. Así que los demás ni se apunten 

Felicidades y saludos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Supuestamente, es una teoría que escuché por el norte de México, los chilangos comían tacos de chile. Supuestamente ese es el origen de la palabra chilango, ¿será?
Saludos


----------



## swift

Hay un pequeño problema con el título de este hilo, y con la idea subyacente a él, y es que 'chilango' no es un gentilicio. Según don José Moreno de Alba, es un error considerarlo como tal dado que para caber dentro de esa categoría debería poder ser _'fragmentable en una raíz y un sufijo'_; por ello, lo incluye en el mismo grupo de adjetivos aplicados a los habitantes de otras regiones de México, como 'jarocho' y 'tapatío'.

Añade Moreno de Alba que 'chilango' tiene una carga despectiva innegable. Pero vá más allá, cuestionando la marca 'coloquial' del lema 'chilango' recogido en el DRAE:


> En mi opinión, chilango está más cerca de lo despectivo (como gachupín) que de lo meramente coloquial, como podría ser jarocho.
> 
> http://estepais.com/inicio/historicos/185/23_cultura10_minucias_moreno.pdf


Sin embargo, emite esta reserva:


> No dudo de que hoy también, así sea esporádicamente, se emplee el adjetivo chilango sin estas claras connotaciones injuriosas y que, al paso del tiempo, pueda llegar a ser un simple sinónimo de capitalino.




En cuanto a su etimología, Moreno de Alba considera que su origen es desconocido pero cree su aparición ocurre hacia la primera mitad del siglo XX. Por otro lado, encontré un dato interesante en una compilación sobre el español hablado en Honduras. Gary Scavnicky anota lo siguiente en su trabajo _*Los "sufijos" no españoles y las innovaciones sufijales en el español centroamericano*_:


> 2. _*-anga, -ango.*_ La desinencia _-anga_,_ -ango _no es desconocida en Centroamérica y México.
> 
> _ shilango (chilango)_ [del maya _xilaan_, 'pelo revuelto o encrespado']. Apodo familiar en Veracruz y 'harapos' o 'trapos' en Tabasco.
> 
> http://books.google.co.cr/books?id=6NaVAiYthKgC&pg=PA134&dq="chilango"+"origen"&hl=es&sa=X&ei=e6kAT-zIGsLoggfQ8bSjAg&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=chilango&f=false


¿Puede algún veracruzano o tabasqueño confirmar lo anterior?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## flljob

Tener pelo revuelto o encrespado no es una característica generalizada por estos rumbos. Soy acapulqueño y me considero chilango, y de los buenos. ¡Chido!, ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## yo ni

Oficialmente ya nombran a las personas que nacieron en el Distrito Federal Chilangos, pero la realidad es que este "gentilicio" nació de una forma equivocada ya que originalmente "chilangos" se les nombraba a las personas de pelo rizado y piel morena que llegaban de otras ciudades a realizar desmanes, robos, asaltos, etc., al Distrito Federal. Por lo tanto a las personas que nacieron en el Distrito Federal y conocen el origen de esa palabra les molesta mucho que los nombren así. Es como hacer oficial el calificativo de maricones o jotos a las personas que nacieron en Guadalajara o Codos a las personas que nacieron en Monterrey.


----------



## jazmin1492

Bueno yo soy tijuanense y me parece feo ese gentilicio que le dan a los del DF alguna vez leí que era una forma despectiva así como llamar gringos a los estadounidenses y ciertamente sí suena mal y feo, mejor deberían llamarlos defeños que creo es lo correcto


----------



## jazmin1492

yo ni said:


> Oficialmente ya nombran a las personas que nacieron en el Distrito Federal Chilangos, pero la realidad es que este "gentilicio" nació de una forma equivocada ya que originalmente "chilangos" se les nombraba a las personas de pelo rizado y piel morena que llegaban de otras ciudades a realizar desmanes, robos, asaltos, etc., al Distrito Federal. Por lo tanto a las personas que nacieron en el Distrito Federal y conocen el origen de esa palabra les molesta mucho que los nombren así. Es como hacer oficial el calificativo de maricones o jotos a las personas que nacieron en Guadalajara o Codos a las personas que nacieron en Monterrey.


en Guadalajara son tapatíos no? y en Monterrey regios si no mal recuerdo, mi mamá es de GDL y mi papá de Monterrey y yo de Tijuana


----------



## Nipnip

yo ni said:


> Oficialmente ya nombran a las personas que nacieron en el Distrito Federal Chilangos, pero la realidad es que este "gentilicio" nació de una forma equivocada ya que originalmente "chilangos" se les nombraba a las personas de pelo rizado y piel morena que llegaban de otras ciudades a realizar desmanes, robos, asaltos, etc., al Distrito Federal. Por lo tanto a las personas que nacieron en el Distrito Federal y conocen el origen de esa palabra les molesta mucho que los nombren así. Es como hacer oficial el calificativo de maricones o jotos a las personas que nacieron en Guadalajara o Codos a las personas que nacieron en Monterrey.


 Qué curiosa analogía.

La verdad es que no tan simple. El gentilicio chilango puede que sea reciente, pero la palabra no, data de mucho antes de las masivas migraciones internas hacia la ciudad de México que se dieron después de la Revolución. El artículo de Wikipedia nos da un montón de posibles orígenes.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Todo este hilo me hizo recordar una frase de un programa de televisión. No recuerdo bien cual era el término, pero uno quería insultar a otro, a lo que el "insultado" responde: "Sos tan imbécil que hasta te creés que me estás ofendiendo".


----------



## Efestos888

Compañeros pues la verdad no sé quién tenga la razón pero según lo leído llego a una conclusión; los nacidos en el D. F. son Defeños o Capitalinos y los de la provincia que llegan a vivir al D. F. serian los chilangos, es más hay una canción del Tri de Alex Lora que se llama “Chilango incomprendido” en esta canción se da a entender esto.
Este comentario lo puse porque nadie había comento la canción de Alex Lora y que de alguna manera explica que sería un chilango.
Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Pues eso es lo que entiende Alex Lora seguramente porque él es chilango. En Acapulco siempre se usó como despectivo de defeño, y qué bueno que los defeños lo han aceptado como su gentilicio.

Saludos


----------



## Efestos888

Pues  si es así que bueno porque si me dan a escoger para llamar a los del D. F. entre  defeños o chilangos me quedo con este último o capitalino, porque la mera verdad defeño no suena nada bien, como también lo han comentado algunos compañeros en este hilo, saludos.


----------



## tecolotl

Si le preguntaras a una persona de cualquier parte de México. ¿Qué significa la palabra "Chilango"?, lo único que te dicen en concordancia y a voz populi es "El chilango es un hijo de la chingada" y es la única frase que concuerda con todos, de allí  que la palabra chilango se deriva del verbo “chingar”. Así que solo falta saber quién era la chingada.

La chingada es una nativa oriunda de la nueva España violada por un extranjero del viejo continente (Normalmente un español), si esta quedaba embarazada se quedaba chingada y al producto se le llama chilango, de allí el término “Es un hijo de la chingada”.

Es despectiva porque si la expresión “chinga tu madre” es la mas o una de las más fuertes en México es un hecho que falta por hacerse y el que le digan a uno “chilango” es un hecho consumado, por eso en esos tiempos habían gente que sacaba un arma y mataba al que se lo dijo, dicho en otras palabras “Eres un bastardo mestizo hijo de una india violada”, (si la expresión se suaviza no se entiende el despecho tan fuerte y pierde el sentido).

Los chilangos nacían en comunidades indígenas que al nacer eran odiados por toda la comunidad, por el hecho de haber nacido por una violación, incluyendo Padrastro medios-hermanos  abuelos cacique etc. Así que eran repudiados por los lugareños y no podían convivir con la comunidad no les daban estudios así que parecían retrasados o mensos con pocos conocimientos, De estos 2 atributos (Retrasados o mensos y odiados u odiosos), son los atributos que después se utilizaron para definir en un principio al resto de la república de la ciudad de México por la ciudad de México y posteriormente el resto de la república hacia los habitantes de la ciudad de México. (Hablando de México como república Mexicana. Ya que también fueron provincias anteriormente y el termino “chilango” nace cuando eran provincias. Antes de la independencia y/ o revolución Mexicana). Es obvio que al crecer los chilangos se salían de las comunidades nativas, tampoco eran bien recibidos en los poblados españoles.

Hubo un tiempo en el cual la tecnología los conocimientos y la comunicación de la ciudad de México se acelero bastante dejando muy atrasados a demás poblados, todos los adelantos mundiales entraban por la ciudad y el único aeropuerto internacional de México demás de un incremento en la ciudad de gente y familias que se iban a vivir a la ciudad de México en busca de mejores oportunidades de trabajo, cuando estas personas en sus vacaciones visitaban a sus parientes de donde venían alardeaban las novedades de la ciudad y también empezaron a ver ciertos atrasos en sus lugares de origen en los que parecían mensos o retrasados a los que visitaban a tal grado que les dieron el apodo de chilangos (Pero sí parecen chilangos por mensos). Con el tiempo ya no aguantaban a la gente que los visitaban y le cambiaron el sentido (Los chilangos son ustedes por odiosos).  Por eso el término se les aplica a ciertos habitantes de la ciudad y no a los oriundos de dicha ciudad.

En la actualidad con los medios de comunicación casi inmediatos y el internet ya no existe ese atraso de tecnologías y novedades.


----------

